# Is Jason Kidd white??



## LOHS

This probably sounds stupid to many of you, but is Jason Kidd white? Or is he part black or hispanic? Me and my friends can´t really find out, and we have searched the web for info without luck. Hope some of you know...


----------



## KBLegolas

He's mixed. His father was black, and his mother is white.


----------



## Sham

> Originally posted by <b>KBLegolas</b>!
> He's mixed. His father was black, and his mother is white.




And he himself is as white as a ghost.


----------



## HKF

And yet if you asked him, he would most likely say he is Black. Most bi-racial males (my brother and I) identify themselves as black if the mix is black and white.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> And yet if you asked him, he would most likely say he is Black. Most bi-racial males (my brother and I) identify themselves as black if the mix is black and white.


Yep, same here.


----------



## solo

i think kidd would get some funny looks if he said that he was black..becuase he sure doesnt look it.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>solo</b>!
> i think kidd would get some funny looks if he said that he was black..becuase he sure doesnt look it.


Come to America then... in the black community he would be considered black. If he wasn't playing basketball he would be black. These are truths in this society. I am bi-racial, but most, if not 99% of the people that meet realize I am black.


----------



## Sham

Why the need to differentiate? If you're mixed, you're mixed. Why the need to categorise him into one of the two?

And if you are going to cateogirse him as one of the two, how can you argue he isn't white? What better way is there of telling someone's skin colour other than looking at their skin colour?

:whoknows:


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Why the need to differentiate? If you're mixed, you're mixed. Why the need to categorise him into one of the two?
> 
> And if you are going to cateogirse him as one of the two, how can you argue he isn't white? What better way is there of telling someone's skin colour other than looking at their skin colour?
> 
> :whoknows:



While I personally don't feel the need to differentiate, in America I am not naive enough to believe that if Jason Kidd wasn't a basketball player that people would know he is black. 

For example just check out Halle Berry. When she wasn't famous and was doing movies like "Strictly Business w/ Tommy Davidson and Joseph C. Phillips" she was considered an up-and-coming black actress. 

But as soon as she wins and Oscar people start acknowledging her bi-racial blood, which is fine, but why not acknowledge it from the start as opposed to waiting for them to do something great. This happens in this society a lot.

The only reason most people recognize I am bi-racial is if they see my mother, but before that nope.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> And yet if you asked him, he would most likely say he is Black. Most bi-racial males (my brother and I) identify themselves as black if the mix is black and white.


but isn't that denying half of your heritage?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> but isn't that denying half of your heritage?


Could be considered that, but what do you think most employers think if he were to come in? They are not saying "Oh look at this fine young bi-racial male". In fact, most people are truly ignorant that people could be bi-racial unless they look as light as Kidd. 

I mean I usually can tell a bi-racial person on the spot, but then again I grew up around bi-racial people in my family (including my brother). 

I think if this society wasn't so blatantly against interracial relationships, more bi-racial people would be less and less likely to claim they are one or the other and notice I did say *males*, females that I have met that are bi-racial are more inclined to say they are white in my travels even if they look more black. 

I keep this to black/white because those are still the most prevalent ones out there.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be considered that, but what do you think most employers think if he were to come in? They are not saying "Oh look at this fine young bi-racial male". In fact, most people are truly ignorant that people could be bi-racial unless they look as light as Kidd.
> 
> I mean I usually can tell a bi-racial person on the spot, but then again I grew up around bi-racial people in my family (including my brother).
> 
> I think if this society wasn't so blatantly against interracial relationships, more bi-racial people would be less and less likely to claim they are one or the other and notice I did say *males*, females that I have met that are bi-racial are more inclined to say they are white in my travels even if they look more black.
> 
> I keep this to black/white because those are still the most prevalent ones out there.


i guess i'm looking at it through a wider scope than just black/white. for example, even friends of mine who are half puerto rican, half white (who look pretty much white) still call themselves puerto ricans but never bring up publicly that they are half white.


----------



## Tragedy

its always rougher when you are mixed...

i myself am mixed with Scottish, German, Black, Indian, Bajan, and Martiniquain (dont ask me what that is, my aunt told me that recently) but my parents were born in trinidad...

and whenever someone asks me what i am, and i tell them... more often than not i hear.. "no you're not you're..." and hearing that just makes me want to knock someone right in the face... how can someone who doesnt know me tell me WHAT I AM?!


on a serious note... hong kong fooey hit the nail right on the head...

if you mixed and poor -- u black
if you mixed and get rich/famous -- people would trumpet the fact you are mixed....


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> its always rougher when you are mixed...
> 
> i myself am mixed with Scottish, German, Black, Indian, Bajan, and Martiniquain (dont ask me what that is, my aunt told me that recently) but my parents were born in trinidad...
> 
> and whenever someone asks me what i am, and i tell them... more often than not i hear.. "no you're not you're..." and hearing that just makes me want to knock someone right in the face... how can someone who doesnt know me tell me WHAT I AM?!


That's cool that you have family that is from Martinique, I have a Euro caribbean background from the island of St. Lucia with a lot of family in Atlanta and Houston that I really never see. 



> on a serious note... hong kong fooey hit the nail right on the head...
> if you mixed and poor -- u black
> if you mixed and get rich/famous -- people would trumpet the fact you are mixed....


Yes it would be different if you were famous, but that is why our society is so perfect.  But frankly I don't need someone else out there to validate me, so if they are ignorant no matter who they are, let them be.


----------



## ssault

I have what most would call a "bi-racial" son. I was forced to select one "race" for him when he entered school. Quite simply, I chose African-American because more scholarship opportunities would be open to him later. Of course I will do what is best for my son, but even as I take advantage of the system for him, I fight from the outside to stop it. My son has the advantage of highly educated families (including teachers) on both sides, is extremely intelligent, kind, and very athletic. Yet no matter what he accomplishes in life, many will say it was GIVEN to him because of his "race." 

Now, why do I put "race" in quotation marks? Quite simply, because there is only ONE human race. Biologically speaking, there is NO genetic difference between so-called races other than those that differentiate ALL of us from one another (eye color, height, etc.). We classify people according to the culture they identify with and then call it race as if there is somehow a fundamental physical/mental/emotional difference between us. 

Some may say my views are based on the fact that I have a "bi-racial" son, but I have held and expressed these views since I was a child, thanks to the teachings of enlightened parents. May all children be blessed with such parents. And may the ignorant "elite" government officials and media pundits quit trying to force people to pick an arbitrary "race." We ARE one people...we should be ONE LOVE. 

Sorry for the rant...peace and love to you all!


----------



## jayk009

So you googled bi racial..stumbled upon this thread.. registered on a basketball forum for the sole purpose of making this one post in an 11 year old thread about Jason Kidd being bi racial.

Cool.


----------



## ssault

Actually, my son's father was a college level athlete in many sports and is now a sports writer. Both he and I shared our love of basketball with my son, who could probably outdo you when it comes to any basketball related knowledge. We happened to be watching a you tube video of baby pictures of NBA stars and were both surprised by Jason Kidd's pictures. We disagreed as to his ethnicity so I googled THAT which brought me here. Not so sure where all the vitriol is coming from, but maybe YOU should ask instead of assume.


----------



## jayk009

ssault said:


> Actually, my son's father was a college level athlete in many sports and is now a sports writer. Both he and I shared our love of basketball with my son, who could probably outdo you when it comes to any basketball related knowledge. We happened to be watching a you tube video of baby pictures of NBA stars and were both surprised by Jason Kidd's pictures. We disagreed as to his ethnicity so I googled THAT which brought me here. Not so sure where all the vitriol is coming from, but maybe YOU should ask instead of assume.


No need to attack my basketball knowledge..We are the same race..human race right?

Peace and Love to your mother and your father, and most importantly to your bi-racial son!


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## ssault

I wasn't questioning your knowledge, just trying to make the point that this wasn't some random Google unrelated to a love of basketball but more about race, as you initially inferred. If I came across as offensive, I truly apologize. It just irks me when someone assumes because I'm a female with a biracial child, that defines either of us. I only entered the discussion to give my point of view since the previous posts were discussing the same topic. No offense meant, although I admit you riled me up with your response. :stuck_out_tongue: Regardless, we ARE all human, and I should have found a better way to respond. Sincere best to you.


----------



## Basel

ssault said:


> I wasn't questioning your knowledge, just trying to make the point that this wasn't some random Google unrelated to a love of basketball but more about race, as you initially inferred. If I came across as offensive, I truly apologize. It just irks me when someone assumes because I'm a female with a biracial child, that defines either of us. I only entered the discussion to give my point of view since the previous posts were discussing the same topic. No offense meant, although I admit you riled me up with your response. :stuck_out_tongue: Regardless, we ARE all human, and I should have found a better way to respond. Sincere best to you.


Welcome to the boards. What is your favorite team?


----------



## Bogg

Personally, I always get a kick out of decade+ old threads getting bumped.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

This site should definately be as hostile as possible to new posters.


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> This site should definately be as hostile as possible to new posters.


Agreed. I thought the responses in here were fairly ridiculous.


----------



## GNG

I'm personally very wary of anyone who signs up for a message board in 2015.


----------



## jayk009

I was being an asshole for no reason..my bad guys..will try not to in the future


----------



## Bubbles

R-Star said:


> Agreed. I thought the responses in here were fairly ridiculous.


----------



## Woodcricker

HKF said:


> And yet if you asked him, he would most likely say he is Black. Most bi-racial males (my brother and I) identify themselves as black if the mix is black and white.


I agree. And why is that exactly?


----------

